# Going rate for a cotton eared marmasette?



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone know what these are worth? My local pet shop are selling them for £3k but my wife reckons she has seem them for as little as £600.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

depends on the seller... you should be able to get a good pair about £1500 rory says, but he has also seen them up for £1500 each.. you would do well to get them for £600... two years ago you could have got a pair for £800, but prices have gone up a lot over the last few years.

pet shops always charge more than the private market tho..

(ps.. can you let us know the name of the place?)

thanks

Nerys


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

the one in manchester N!


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

v&v??

x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

no not viper and vine, tho we did just speak to mathew up there about.. umm.. bits and bots, as rory would say..

N


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol wise words there from rory:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I paid £1000 for a brother & sister pair from a place I used to work at, but then swapped males with a guy I found on another forum to make an unrelated breeding pair. I sold my last baby for £750.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Can still pick them up for about £500 each if you know who to ask but more usually around the £750 each mark at the moment... hand reared ones fetch about 3x that though..
they destroy everything.... especially if they are hand reared... but they are completely awesome


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Its 100% not Viper and Vine, its the one that famously mixes snake species together and sticks _everything_ in a parrot cage.


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

*Viper and Vine*

Hi - just to set the record straight. I am involved with primates but I do not sell them. I am currently preparing papers on the following:

1. Homerange size of Red Shanked Douc Langurs in Vietnam using Garmin GPS and GIS imaging.
2. Complete profiling of vegetation at Bac Ma National Park in Central Vietnam and the role of wild macaque populations as seed predators and dispersal agents.
3. Impact of hunting on wild populations of primates in non-protected areas of Lao PDR.
4. Impact of the primate trade in Yunnan province, China on primate populations in other countries in the greater Mekhong region.
5. Human/Primate Commensalism: The role of rural villages in the greater Mekhong area, where primates are kept as working animals or pets, as PLZs (pathogen loading zones) and the primates kept therein as PTA (pathogen transfer agents) when subsequently released into forest areas.

I am always available as a source of information for anybody on this forum.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Buriram said:


> I am always available as a source of information for anybody on this forum.


Except you didn't answer my query re genetic diversity :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/185349-we-need-do-something-3.html


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

i payed £800 for my handreared who was absolutely lovely wouldnt leave me alone just loved to have human contact my mrs then made me sell him when she became pregnant i got £1000 for him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tommyjacobs said:


> i payed £800 for my handreared who was absolutely lovely wouldnt leave me alone just loved to have human contact my mrs then made me sell him when she became pregnant i got £1000 for him


 
Nice profit there................this that comes from he that wants a thread to keep all the free animals together :whistling2:


----------

